# Green Tripe



## CheshireGleam

I know some people don't feed green tripe but I want to. The problem is, the only tripe available at the supermarket is bleached white tripe. Would a canned dog food made from green tripe be a good substitute or a waste? I was looking at the Tripett and Solid Gold brands but not in the larger cases.

https://www.chewy.com/petkind-tripe...cyOAfTmbSkXUM4S6lXkaAt8pEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

https://www.chewy.com/solid-gold-gr...lshgrPLmlAmaTbamHJgaAqxsEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## marklaker

You can purchase it online ground, chunk, or whole. Search for online dog food providers.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Look at http://www.rawfeedingmiami.com They have it in several forms, and so does "Hare-Today Gone Tomorrow. 

I have heard the canned tripe is good, but I'm sure it has some sort of additives, being canned and commercial. I've never used them so....


----------



## CheshireGleam

I'll check those out, thanks!


----------



## OldGnarlHead

I DEFINITELY suggest getting tripe ground. We recently started giving it to our dog and it's a nightmare to handle...


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Raw feeding Miami has tripe strips as well as ground.


----------



## OtherGuy

I'm too cheap to pay over $4 lb for canned tripe.

Green tripe is a good way to use up what might otherwise be a waste item, but it has become over-hyped IMO and when it becomes a boutique item with a price to match, I pass.

When I can get it for a good price, my dog loves the stuff.


----------



## marklaker

MyPetCarnivore has it ground for $2.25/lb plus shipping.


----------



## CheshireGleam

Both of the websites look good, but I'll wait till I want to get a bulk order. There's no sense in ordering one thing when you have to pay for shipping and likely other fees, but that's just me. Thanks again all.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

RFM is just shipping, HT is shipping and cold packs, and MPC only delivers to the Midwest (they're based out of Indiana, I've been to their headquarters, they're super nice and have a really cute cat).


----------



## CheshireGleam

I'll probably end up using RFM then, maybe HT eventually. I'd love to visit MPC's headquaters just to meet the cat!


----------

